# We did it!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and I just got home from our first AKC Rally... We not only Q'd, but got 4th place! More importantly, from Kodi's perspective, he got a squeaky toy!!!:biggrin1:

I'll post the video later, whenI've got more energy!


----------



## PuraVida (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations Karen and Kodi! What an accomplishment for you both! Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Karen, Congrats to you and Kodi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK... Here's the video!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff Karen, you two look like a team.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations, Karen and Kodi!! You two make such a good team.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, that is so impressive! Loved watching it! The attention you have from Kodi is wonderful to see. Kudos for all your work and congratulations on the results!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations! That was impressive.


----------



## PuraVida (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't seen Kodi in a while and he is looking absolutely fantastic. The two of you together make a wonderful team but in no way does that surprise me at all. I know you have been working really hard together and since Kodi is so smart, how else could it be?

Congratulations once again!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen & Kodi, way to go! Congratulations.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a team! The video was wonderful and everything went like clockwork. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations! The two of you look great together. Gives me hope that eventually mine will learn some basic commands lol!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations! All the hard work really shows thanks for sharing :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K., that does it. I'm sending my troops to you for training. That is mighty impressive. He waits on your every command. Sigh . . . I'm so jealous! JK . . . Wonderful! I smiled all the way through it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats!! 

Squeaky toy? Can't beat that!!! 

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

:whoo: Congratulations, Karen and Kodi! You make it look so easy! Thanks for sharing the video. And a squeaky toy - what a great prize!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> :whoo: Congratulations, Karen and Kodi! You make it look so easy! Thanks for sharing the video. And a squeaky toy - what a great prize!


Kodi was actually glad we got 4th instead of 3rd... Third was a great big football. What's a little Havie gonna do with THAT!?! You can't even get a good squeak out of the darned thing. Save it for for some dumb retriever!ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Kodi was actually glad we got 4th instead of 3rd... Third was a great big football. What's a little Havie gonna do with THAT!?! You can't even get a good squeak out of the darned thing. Save it for for some dumb retriever!ound:


 Who would want a football So have you cleared of a large wall for all his ribbons:clap2::cheer2::tea:?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Who would want a football So have you cleared of a large wall for all his ribbons:clap2::cheer2::tea:?


Oh, he's already got quite a string from APDT... but we've got room for more.:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Who would want a football So have you cleared of a large wall for all his ribbons:clap2::cheer2::tea:?


Yes, I think with the way the two of them are going, they are going to need a LARGE wall! 

Augie wouldn't have been impressed with the large football either!! :biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well done Karen and Kodi, the K team!! You both make it look so easy,and Karen are you dressing to match Kodi? His coat also looks stunning as he floats around the ring.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, I think with the way the two of them are going, they are going to need a LARGE wall!
> 
> Augie wouldn't have been impressed with the large football either!! :biggrin1:


Well, he's got a way to go to catch up with Oliver (my horse). The family staged an intervention and only allowed me to hang up first place or championship ribbons because it was getting out of control.ound: (and I only hung up current year ribbons, honest!!!:biggrin1

Tell Augie to get out there and win himself a squeaky toy!!! I KNOW he can do it!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you have a nice barn where you can display all the ribbons?

With numerous things going on with us during late winter/early spring, our training was a bit haphazard and we regressed a bit. Augie was getting very squirrely at class so, at class last week, our trainer was really working with the both of us to get us back on track. He was doing much better. She told me I need to get him out and work with him in all kinds of places. Since we had several missing members last week, she brought her border collie and was working with him too - even he was quite squirrely, but she got him under control, and it was good to see how she worked with him. He has beautiful moves, for example, his left 270 and 360 turns. I am hoping that a practice trial will come up within driving distance so we can do a trial run - on one of those rubber-matted floors like I have seen in your videos.


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulation! Kodi looks like a star.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Great video! I loved watching it. He is paying such close attention to you!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:whoo:
I love the way he never takes his eyes off of you and the way his GORGEOUS coat moves when he walks!!!! Congratulations, you 2 have worked so hard!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is so cute! Congrats on the 4th! He looked wonderful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Well done Karen and Kodi, the K team!! You both make it look so easy,and Karen are you dressing to match Kodi? His coat also looks stunning as he floats around the ring.


Well, I wear black a lot anyway (it helps with those middle age "figure flaws!:biggrin1 But I like that we match too! I love his coat too. It's a good thing he's so friendly, because people always want to touch him!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Do you have a nice barn where you can display all the ribbons?
> 
> With numerous things going on with us during late winter/early spring, our training was a bit haphazard and we regressed a bit. Augie was getting very squirrely at class so, at class last week, our trainer was really working with the both of us to get us back on track. He was doing much better. She told me I need to get him out and work with him in all kinds of places. Since we had several missing members last week, she brought her border collie and was working with him too - even he was quite squirrely, but she got him under control, and it was good to see how she worked with him. He has beautiful moves, for example, his left 270 and 360 turns. I am hoping that a practice trial will come up within driving distance so we can do a trial run - on one of those rubber-matted floors like I have seen in your videos.


I do have a barn, and I used to hang my ribbons out there, but hey eventually get cob-webby and dusty out there. I had to through all the ones I had hung up out there away. (which made me sad, since some were from my teens on my first horses) Now they all live in black plastic trash bags in the basement. They aren't on display, but at least they are safe. I actually am going to have Oliver's ribbons made into a cooler for him, for his retirement ceremony when the time comes. He's a very special horse.

I'll tell you a trick that I've learned with Kodi. At this point in his life, I HAVE to burn some energy off him before we compete. He needs at least a good, brisk, 45 minute walk. Even better is if I can do what I did yesterday... Since I knew our class wasn't until late in the day, I took him for a LONG off-leash run in the woods, ending up at the lake, where he turned himself into a mucky mess. Then I brought him home, gave him a bath and let him have a nap. So he had the edge off, but was rested up. Of course, I can't usually time it THAT well, because most shows aren't that close to home. But I DO try to get there in time to be able to get a long walk in before our class. I even bring a raincoat along for him in case we need to walk in the rain!

Have you tried taking Augie on a good walk before class? It might be worth a try!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Pam, when are you bringing Jack back to school? Everyone asks about him!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh yes, we DEFINITELY have to get a walk in before class. I just wish I had as much energy as he does!! :biggrin1: Part of the problem with Augie is that the facility where class is held is a barn with a sand floor and there have been treats or ?? dropped in it. And he finds those very tempting. Also, we have had a few family things going on this spring - DH's mother very sick and passed away a month ago, and I think it is true that the human's emotions pass through the leash to the dog. He was so much better at class this past week, though we still have work to do. We are back to treating a lot. And I need to be taking him to places to practice where there are more distractions. 

Oh, that is sad that you had to throw some ribbons away.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I agree completely that they pick up on our emotions! And DON'T get the idea that Kodi doesn't still do his share of "floor surfing". Under the circumstances you're having to deal with, I'm sure we'd have trouble too.

One thing my trainer had me do to teach Kodi to ignore distractions was to get some of those suet bird feeders made out of wire, and put treats in them that were too big to fit through the holes. Then practice heeling around those, really keeping his attention on me, first with lots of treats, then fading the treats. In our lesson last week she had us heel up to a bowl of food on the floor and do a u-turn away keeping his attention on me. She had several marks on the floor, and when he was successful at one distance, she'd have me go closer. In the end, he was heeling to within a foot of the bowl and turning away without taking his eyes off me. It was pretty neat. (she also had her dogs, in crates, right beside us as further distractions!:biggrin1


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats to you both!! Kodi is adorable and he is so devoted. Love itt!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> Thanks, everyone! Pam, when are you bringing Jack back to school? Everyone asks about him!


 I have been spending all my energy on me. I have been going to a personal trainer at the YMCA for the last 8 weeks. I hurt my knee 4 years ago and then my hip 2 years ago. I was just sick and tired of not being able to do things because of injuries. The hip was why I stopped doing agility with my other dogs.

However, I am much better now. Haven't lost an ounce of weight, though. The personal trainer _claims_ that I look skinnier and that muscles weigh more but I want it all. lol!

Anyway, I know I have to get Jack into classes again. I have a scheduling conflict. Graduate Puppy vs. my youngest son's swim class. Jack lost.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Love watching the video of you and Kodi. Congratulations on a job well done. Looking forward to the next win and video.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I have been spending all my energy on me. I have been going to a personal trainer at the YMCA for the last 8 weeks. I hurt my knee 4 years ago and then my hip 2 years ago. I was just sick and tired of not being able to do things because of injuries. The hip was why I stopped doing agility with my other dogs.
> 
> However, I am much better now. Haven't lost an ounce of weight, though. The personal trainer _claims_ that I look skinnier and that muscles weigh more but I want it all. lol!
> 
> Anyway, I know I have to get Jack into classes again. I have a scheduling conflict. Graduate Puppy vs. my youngest son's swim class. Jack lost.


Those darned kids... always getting in the way of our lives!ound:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow Karen and Kodi! So impressive..I'm just catching up now. His little energetic walk and his coat and his eyes on you...so precious. It's obvious how well connected you are.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been busy and too tired to log in!!!! So what a fun surprise this morning to read the news and see the video! I watched it 3 times. You two look great, Congrats!!!!

Some of the people in my class who have been doing Rally for a good bit of time are of the opinion that AKC Rally is a bit easier. I am interested in what you think? I always walk Yogi before class too take the edge off, Misty on the other hand is always ready to work.

Thinks for sharing, it is so great to see you both working. Again Congrats!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!

Robbie, I think AKC Novice is a little easier than APDT Level 1 too. There are a few signs you have to do for APDT level 1 that you don't see in AKC until the next level up. Additionally, the course is SO much longer, and the space SO much bigger for APDT. There's really a LOT of heeling to keep your dog focussed for. Some people who haven't done APDT think it must be easier because you can use food in the ring, but you can only use it as rewards, can only use it at specific (stationary) signs, and if you OR the dog drop a piece, it's an automatic 3 point deduction. So it's not like you're luring the dog around. 

In fact, you'll NQ in APDT if you hold your hand in such away that it APPEARS that you are luring the dog. Also, in AKC, you can repeat commands as many times as you want. In APDT, you can TALK to your dog and encourage them, but if you repeat a command because the dog didn't listen the first time, it's an automatic 3 point deduction. There are also more ways to NQ in APDT. (for instance, if the dog breaks during the down and walk around, and there is no re-do of that exercise)

When you get above Level 1/Novice, there is no doubt that AKC is easier than APDT. A LOT more is expected of the dog and handler in APDT Level 2 and 3 than in AKC Advanced and Excellent.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

, What you are saying is what I have been told. I won't go into some of the judges!!!! Most of the people I am training with are in a way upper level, if they are in novice they have a new dog starting all over and everything they do is B. So it is great to hear they are telling me their experience and not embellishing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> , What you are saying is what I have been told. I won't go into some of the judges!!!! Most of the people I am training with are in a way upper level, if they are in novice they have a new dog starting all over and everything they do is B. So it is great to hear they are telling me their experience and not embellishing.


I'm not sure if you can do the "A" classes with a new dog in APDT... I know that you can't in AKC. Unless you're having a lot of trouble, though, you don't stay in the "A" classes very long anyway... 3 scores and you move up. Kodi did his APDT L1 title in 3 trials in 2 weekends, all with scores over 190. (qualifying is 170, if all scores are over 190, you also receive an "Award of Excellence") I shouldn't count chickens before they hatch, but I don't think it's going to be too many trials for him to get his AKC RN title. Then I'll be out of "A" classes until we are ready to work off leash.:biggrin1:

Of course, I've only shown under one AKC judge so far, but she was really very nice. She gave everyone the same sort of pep-talk that the APDT judges do at the beginning of a class. And, at least from my perspective, she judged fairly. So, so far, I have no judging complaints.

Oh, I wanted to point out another BIG difference between APDT and AKC. In APDT, you can ONLY use a flat buckle or martingale collar. No choke chains or anything else. And if anyone popped a dog on the grounds at a APDT trial, they'd be out of there. I was amazed at the number of dogs in choke collars at the AKC trial, and while there weren't a LOT of people popping thier dogs, there were a few, and those that did it, did it A LOT while warming up... no one said a word, even though EVERYONE could see it was going on. That's a shame.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen - popped a dog?? What do you mean? I have only watched a bit of one Rally trial at AKC. Since our trainer said absolutely NO choke collars for her classes, I just assumed you could not use them at the AKC trials. We use a martingale.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen - popped a dog?? What do you mean? I have only watched a bit of one Rally trial at AKC. Since our trainer said absolutely NO choke collars for her classes, I just assumed you could not use them at the AKC trials. We use a martingale.


"Popping" is to jerk the leash (hard!) when a dog does something you don't like. It used to be VERY common in obedience circles. Fortunately, many trainers now use more positive training methods. Our training center uses noting BUT positive training methods.

Since you have to be on a loose lead the whole time you're competing, the ONLY reason to use a choke collar is to make aversive "corrections" outside the ring. NOT the way I want to train MY dog. And considering the fact that I've seen Huskies, Rotties, Bull Dogs and Pits all beautifully trained with positive training methods, I know it CAN be done, no matter what the breed. Sometimes it take more time and more patience though. Some people want quick results at the expense of the relationship with their dog.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> "Popping" is to jerk the leash (hard!) when a dog does something you don't like. It used to be VERY common in obedience circles. Fortunately, many trainers now use more positive training methods. Our training center uses noting BUT positive training methods.
> 
> Since you have to be on a loose lead the whole time you're competing, the ONLY reason to use a choke collar is to make aversive "corrections" outside the ring. NOT the way I want to train MY dog. And considering the fact that I've seen Huskies, Rotties, Bull Dogs and Pits all beautifully trained with positive training methods, I know it CAN be done, no matter what the breed. Sometimes it take more time and more patience though. Some people want quick results at the expense of the relationship with their dog.


Thanks for the explanation. Yes, our trainer only uses positive methods. The first night of basic obedience class, she told us no choke collars or prong collars. Only thing she would accept were the flat collars or martingales, and I think someone was allowed to use a harness once. In my opinion, anyone 'popping' their dog should be disqualified, if they were spotted doing it.

Our trainer showed us how she gets her dog ready to work before going into the ring. She basically acts very goofy with him, working to get his attention and focused on her, giving lots of treats. She is a big kid!! :biggrin1: And thinks this should be great fun. And wants us to have fun too and reminds us when she feels we are becoming too serious!


----------

